# Que faire de mon PowerG4 ?



## MrDepop (8 Juin 2015)

Bonjour! J'ai trouvé un PowerG4 dans la rue et en le démontant j'ai découvert qu'une partie a été retirée. Est-ce possible de d'acheter la piece manquante, si oui a quel prix pourrais-je le revendre ?

Merci


----------



## MrDepop (8 Juin 2015)

MrDepop a dit:


> Bonjour! J'ai trouvé un PowerG4 dans la rue et en le démontant j'ai découvert qu'une partie a été retirée. Est-ce possible de d'acheter la piece manquante, si oui a quel prix pourrais-je le revendre ?
> 
> Merci


PS: c'est un élément faisant partit de l'alimentation


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2015)

Faire des affaires avec un G4 de déchetterie ? 
A part un Cube qui a toujours une certaine cote, tu peux te brosser !!!


----------



## MrDepop (8 Juin 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Faire des affaires avec un G4 de déchetterie ?
> A part un Cube qui a toujours une certaine cote, tu peux te brosser !!!



Ah ok , mais ce n'est pas un cube


----------



## -GF- (10 Juin 2015)

Quelle est la partie manquante , la batterie ?


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2015)

-GF- a dit:


> Quelle est la partie manquante , la batterie ?


Tu as bien lu la question et tu sais ce qu'est un Power Mac G4 ?

Si oui, réfléchis un peu STP.

Si non, alors abstiens toi de répondre, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (15 Juin 2015)

T'énerves pas !
Dans la question MrDepop ne parle pas de Power Mac G4 mais de PowerG4.
Donc Locke toi tu supposes peut-être à tort que c'est un *PowerMac G4*, et -GF- suppose peut-être à tort que c'est un *PowerBook G4*.
Donc je ne vois pas en quoi Locke serait plus pertinent que -GF-

Pour répondre à la question, je vais aussi supposer que c'est une tour vu qu'on parle d'alim.
1-Tant qu'on n'en saura pas plus sur ce qui manque difficile de statuer. D'autres choses ? RAM présente, DD présent, etc ?
2-Ce n'est pas parce qu'il manque un truc que c'est ça qui pose problème. Quand je balance un ordinateur, justement moi je garde les disques ou autres périphériques. Donc si quelqu'un passe derrière il ne manque pas les trucs qui étaient HS mais au contraire il reste tous les composants qui ne marchent plus. Dans ce cas difficile de conseiller d'acheter (neuf ou occasion) des composants pour un appareil qui n'est pas garanti de fonctionner ensuite. Le mec a peut-être fait claquer la carte mère, puis a décidé de garder l'alim pour la réutiliser dans un autre ordi...

Ma conclusion serait :
1-Tu récupères ce que tu peux dessus en espérant que ça marche encore.
2-Tu t'arranges pour retrouver une machine à peu près semblable en prêt pour tester les composants que tu as avant de te décider à investir quelques euros pour une remise en forme.

Pour avoir moi-même un G4 733MHz, je peux te dire que l'usage en est quand même limité (en tout cas pour surfer : pas de Flash, nombreux sites incompatibles, carte Airport en option, limité à Tiger). Il est dur de conseiller d'investir plus d'une poignée de dizaines d'euros dedans. Après si le but est juste de bidouiller ça peut passer le temps...


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2015)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> T'énerves pas !


Ne te base pas que sur une réponse, -GF- est un spécialiste des réponses qui n'ont aucun rapport au aucun sens, d'ou mon agacement.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2015)

Une photo serait peut-être le meilleur moyen de voir ce qu'il peut manquer ...


----------

